# TV + Sat + Home Theater



## unc879wins (May 29, 2010)

TV on the way: Panasonic TC-P50S2 Plasma HDTV

TV Signal: Direct TV HR20-100 HD-DVR

What I am trying to accomplish is to incorporate a Blu-Ray + surround sound (wireless rear speakers)
and be able to have the DVR sound pumped through it as well.

I'm not sure if an all-in-one option like a Panasonic SC-BT730 would have the ability (using optical audio)
to process the sound from the HD-DVR through the theater speakers.

I am trying to avoid the whole: Receiver + Speakers + Blu Ray + HD DVR components but if I have no option
then I will take that route.

In short, what I'm looking for:

- Direct TV High Def
- Blu Ray DVD
- Surround Sound Home Theater with wireless rear speakers
- all for around $10 .... just kidding... not Golden Corral... 

You can get he BT730 for under $500 (Amazon) but not sure if it would work with what I'm trying to
accomplish.

Thx.

Andrew
Tucson, AZ


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

The panasonic will process the sound from your DVR via optical just fine. Have you listened to this setup somewhere? I'm curious what the bamboo speaker cones sound like.


----------



## unc879wins (May 29, 2010)

No, I haven't heard it yet. Gonna go by one of the "big box" places this weekend and see what they have connected up to get a feel for it.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

It's nice to experiment on different audio setup or configurations but sometimes it will cost more if it failed to met our expectations... :doh:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

unc879wins said:


> What I am trying to accomplish is to incorporate a Blu-Ray + surround sound (wireless rear speakers)
> and be able to have the DVR sound pumped through it as well.
> 
> I'm not sure if an all-in-one option like a Panasonic SC-BT730 would have the ability (using optical audio)
> to process the sound from the HD-DVR through the theater


If that's your goal....you'll be fine :T

But, if you want to have a better sound, you'll need to go with a better HTIB... I suggest you to take a look at the Onkyo's, they have a better performance than the Panasonic (comparing the speakers specifications and the AVR included in the package. If you get the Panasonic and want to upgrade something (let's say speakers), you'll need to start from scratch again... in the other hand, is no problem with the Onkyo because the AVR is a separate unit; the downside here is that you need to get a separate BR player). :whistling:


----------



## Ricorocks (Nov 8, 2019)

perhaps the wrong section, to ask: Currently I have Sony XBR65x900e dop 2017, not real happy with. What's hot now & upgrade 4k 8k, yada yada. I would want min 65", any mind blowers/dazzlers out there.
8k I realize, content waiting. For that matter 4k content slow to arrive.

kinda like you got a perfectly good iPhone, but to get 5g you need a new phone, backwards compat with 4g. while the world catches up. 

Thanks
Rico


----------

